# Missing Dog Wyverstone Nr Stowmarket, Suffolk



## Romania Animal Aid

Doglost details
# Dog ID 28275
# Name GRACE
# Breed Cross Breed
# Gender Female
# Operation Spayed
# Age Young Adult
# Colour Sable/Black
# Tagged Yes
# Microchipped Yes
# Date Lost 27 Feb 2011
# Where Lost Wyverstone Nr Stowmarket, Suffolk
# Region East Anglia
# Home Postcode IP14
# Other Info Grace has recently come over from Romania,she has only been in her home for one day,She escaped from the car boot when it was opened STILL WEARING A FLEXILEAD!!! She is very shy and UNLIKELY TO COME WHEN CALLED
# Phone 1 01449 781682


----------



## Lulus mum

Oh ,my heart goes out to you -we have corresponded in the last weeks and I dont know what to say ,shes such a beautiful girl and to know that shes gone missing in a strange place and so after being in a new home soon must break your heart and the hearts of her new owners-how are they?

. Will keep her and you in my thoughts and prayers-also the people who may feel it was their fault-not sure what happened-only read your post.
The only good thing-if there are any, is that she is spayed and microchipped 
-no consolation I know.
PLEASE keep us informed-I know how hard the organization you are associated with works for these animals
We both are Christians and I pray that God will bring her back .or let her be found some way
God bless -keep us updated
love and thanks for all the Rescue does for these poor souls


----------



## Romania Animal Aid

*PLEASE FORWARD WIDELY TO ALL YOUR GROUPS/RESCUES AND CONTACTS IN UK INCLUDING ALL YOUR 'SUFFOLK' CONTACTS AND ALL WEBSITES,TWITTER, MYSPACE AND FACEBOOK FOR MAXIMUM PUBLICITY*










EXTREMELY URGENT-lost adopted Romanian dog 'Grace' in Suffolk (IP14 area, UK)Grace could be in danger?! Please help asap. Search party needed to help owner find Grace immediately. We are deeply concerned for Grace's welfare as she is lost with a flexilead around her neck and she could be wrapped around a tree somewhere rural and unable to free herself in which case if she is not found asap she will starve to death!! People needed in the IP14 postcode area of Suffolk to help owner find Grace immediately. Therefore please crosspost this appeal to all your 'Suffolk' contacts in the UK for help. Please see photo of Grace and full detailsabove. Please contact Chrissy who sent us the appeal if you can help the owner find poor Grace on 07971 860405 email- [email protected]

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php...=group_107046139375686&notif_t=group_activity


----------



## Romania Animal Aid

(Tue)
It appears that Grace is travelling between two gardens, the window cleaner found her lead in the garden next door to where she was seen this morning, chrissy (RAA) and beryl (Grace's mum) have been there most of the day, but no sightings of her, hopefully a trap is coming this afternoon, and we are going to set it in the gardens, with some nice smelly food in it, the garden where the lead was found had already been looked at so she must of returned there during the day

(Wed)
Beryl (Grace's mum) that she may've been sighted last night in the nearby village of *Bacton* although the lady wasn't totally sure if was Grace. This village is about a mile from where we laid the trap so it could be due to hunger she has now moved on. If it was Grace she was near to the lady's farm where her sheep are lambing. They is a worry in itself incase she comes to harm from farmers.

Beryl has arthritis and cannot walk all day leafleting on her own. She also now needs to leaflet further out to neighbouring villages to Bacton. If ANYONE can go help today this would be great as we need all the help we can get right now.

Thanks everyone


----------



## Romania Animal Aid

(Wed 11am)

Grace has returned and has been spotted again in the garden close to where she went missing. The lady who has the trap in her garden said Grace was in the garden at 9pm last night (Tue) but it dosnt appear that she has eaten any of the food, but it was definitely her.

Grace is a dog that came over from Romania, the lady had her in the boot of her car, and was taking her to a quiet bridle path, as she is a nervouse dog, she partially opened the boot to get her out, and Grace shot out of the boot, and took off still attached to the extendi-lead. Grace is not an agressive dog, if she was cornered she would not bite, she would give up, the worry is she still has an extendi lead which could easily get caught up, so any help please, the lady who adopted Grace is elderly. Any help locally would be very much appreciated


----------



## Lulus mum

Wishing you every success in reuniting her with her owner,
wish I could help but live far from there.
Please keep us posted will keep you in my thoughts and prayers,
from Maureen


----------



## Romania Animal Aid

Thanks Maureen, the concern is because of what the dog has been through in Romania, she was literaly rescued from certain death. I feel for the elderly lady who adopted Grace, she must feel devastated.


----------



## Romania Animal Aid

(Sat)

Grace has been seen in Westhorpe. Martin Soar's a well known dog trapper is re baiting the trap set up in the ladies garden Grace has been visiting. 

Come on Grace!!!!!


----------



## Lulus mum

Poor Grace ,after all she has been through.
Im so wanting Grace to be re-united with her owner,who must be so upset
.Will keep you in my prayers and hope tomorrow or Monday you may have some good news for us all
love and big hugs from MAUREEN


----------



## Lulus mum

Any news today?
Was thinking about Grace and hoping she had been found
love from Maureen


----------



## Romania Animal Aid

My word will we never catch this dog Maureen (lol) she's in the same area but traveling around a 3 miles radius. There are I think 4 traps set for her. She eluded torture and death from the Romanian dog catchers, so she's pretty good at surviving. She's used to freezing conditions so this will be very mild for her too.


----------



## mickyb

Grace has been reunited


----------



## Romania Animal Aid

She has indeed, I think her natural reaction is to run, which is totally understandable, unfortunately she doesn't realize yet she's safe in the UK and she doesn't need to run anymore.

Can you believe that Max has survived like this from the Romanian dog catchers and certain death. (Incredible)










ChipIn: Appeal For Max


----------



## Lulus mum

Hi Mark
Read your post from the other day and was so disappointed
Then read the latest and Im OVER THE MOON.
I f you get time,please tell us what happened.
Everyone must be so relieved.
Give her a big hug from me
Hope you are O.K -you havent posted on here for a while 
love from Maureen

What is Maxs story-really upset me to see a dog looking like that,,plus the fact that he looks so much like our Lulu who we lost 7 weeks ago.Will try to donate towards his treatment ,poor little soul-how cruel can some people be!!!!!


----------



## Romania Animal Aid

Hi sweat heart will update you today when I get in from work


----------

